# Substitute for Sandalwood?



## BayBoy

Hello,

Due to the exorbitant cost of sandalwood, I have been substituting fragrance oil for essential oil. However, I thought there might be an alternative to sandalwood that I'm not aware of that is close to it. I'm looking for that sweet woody scent. I tried cedar, but I think it's too recognizably cedar and too common - like a cedar closet. Not a very romantic scent...

Anny thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dixiedragon

As far as I know, there's not a direct substitution. You could try some of these:
https://www.camdengrey.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=4d668eef16cd19791d33fe3d2866ec17&Screen=SRCH


----------



## Millie

Amyris essential oil, AKA West Indian Sandalwood is probably the closest. Runs around $10 for 3 oz.


----------



## BayBoy

Hi Mille,

That's a great recommendation, thank you! Do you know specifically where I can get it at that price?


----------



## Millie

This is my go-to supplier, unfortunately they have $100 min order or a $20 processing fee if you buy less https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/products/essential-oils/amyris-essential-oil.html
I did a quick search and Mountain Rose Herbs has 1 oz at $8.50.  
https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/amyris-essential-oil/profile


----------



## dibbles

Not Millie, but I've used amyris from Camden Grey. http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Essential-Oils-A-E/amyris.html

It is definitely not sandalwood, but might give you the note you are looking for and is the only thing I've tried that is remotely close. I also like rosewood.

ETA: I see Millie answered while I was typing


----------



## Millie

dibbles said:


> Not Millie, but I've used amyris from Camden Grey. http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Essential-Oils-A-E/amyris.html
> 
> It is definitely not sandalwood, but might give you the note you are looking for and is the only thing I've tried that is remotely close. I also like rosewood.
> 
> ETA: I see Millie answered while I was typing


Good thing you did, they have a better price than MRH. I like rosewood too


----------



## Zany_in_CO

BayBoy said:


> Due to the exorbitant cost of sandalwood, I have been substituting fragrance oil for essential oil.


While I agree with Amyris EO and Rosewood EO as viable subs for sandalwood, after going that route, I use sandalwood FO in EO blends that call for the EO. For one thing, IMO, the FO seems to anchor the scent and, secondly, it seems to help the scent last longer. 

Here's a blend you might like:

ZANY'S FRASIER FIR BLEND
2 Cedarwood, VA
3 Sandalwood EO or FO (Sweetcakes has the best FO)
4 Fir Needle EO (or Siberian Fir EO)

If you try it, I would luv to hear comments... pro & con


----------



## BayBoy

Thanks, Zany. I'm actually pairing it with allspice EO and a steep of pimenta racimosa. The addition of sandalwood FO really rounds it out perfectly. Though I was hoping to use all organic ingredients. In which case I was hoping Amyris might come to the rescue.


----------



## lsg

I use a good sandalwood FO.  Amyris doesn't smell like sandalwood to me.


----------

